# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  البث المباشر لمباراة الزعيم والأهلي شندي - مباراة الثأر 29 مارس 2018م

## Azhari Siddeeg

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VCy...ature=youtu.be
*

----------


## بلكووو

*المبارة الساعه كم؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد الباقى عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بلكووو
					

المبارة الساعه كم؟؟



بعد عشرة دقائق بس أن شاءالله..بس عارف الغبار يلغى المباراة ولا اا؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق للمريخ العظيم 


مشكور حبيبنا ازهري
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ vs الأهلي شندي

 الجولة التاسعة لفرق المجموعة الثانية من الدوري الممتاز

إستاد المريخ

تشكيلة المريخ :
منجد النيل. ضفر. نمر. التاج إبراهيم. أحمد آدم. أمير كمال. التكت. رمضان عجب. التش. عاطف خالد. محمد عبد الرحمن
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 19
ركلة جزاء لأهلي شندي ارتكبها منجد النيل مع ياسر مزمل المنفرد 


يسجل احمد نصر الدين الهدف الاول لاهلي شندي
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الدقيقة 35 محمد عبد الرحمن يحرز هدف التعادل
*

----------


## وليد علي

*في تحسن في الاداء 
بس ارحمونا من عاطف خالد ده
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل 1/ 1
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*انطلقت الحصة الاولي بقوة من الجانبين لكن الدفاعات  كانت يقظة وخاصة بيبو والذي اقلق الاهلي .. وكاد الاهلي ان يصل لكنه الحظ  عانده لهفوة فشل الاهلي في الاستفادة منها .. حاول عجب ان يقود طلعة لكن  دفاع الاهلي ابعدها للوسط .. إنطلق ياسر بطلعة لكن فشل في الاستفادة منها  تصل لمنجد النيل ..قاد ابراهيم النسور طلعة تصل الي دفاع المريخ تصل لياسر  كاد ان يضع عبرها الاهلي في المقدمة 
ركلة جزاء للاهلي
احتسب قاضي الجولة ركلة جزاء للاهلي احرز  منها هدفا للاهلي في الدقيقة 21 للحصة الاولي 
اضاع اللاعب امير  هدف وسدد تصويبة تعلو ببوصات عارضة يسين يوسف .
حاول المريخ الوصول لشباك الاهلي لكنه فشل للتكتل الدفاعي .
حاول وقاد طلعة فشل في تحويلها لهدف بسبب تكتل الدفاع .
حصل المريخ على  مخالفة فشل في الاستفادة منها .
الغربال يعدل النتيجة 
عدل الغربال النتيجة من عكسية بيبو في الدقيقة 35 للحصة الاولي .
كاد بيبو ان يضيف الهدف الثاني لكن الحظ عانده قبل ان يبعد ياسر تسديدته .
سقط التش داخل جزاء الاهلي إحتج عليها اللاعبين .
ابعد صلاح طلعة الاهلي قبل ان تصل لسيف .
اقلق بيبو دفاع الاهلي بطلعاته القوية لتنتهي الحصة الاولي بهدف لكل 
*

----------


## وليد علي

*انتهت المباراة ولا لسه
                        	*

----------

